# للراغبين في دراسه هندسه الطيران ... برجاء قراءه هذا الموضوع



## م/ مصطفي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني و احبـائي ,, 
كثـرت الاسئله و الاستفسـارات عن دراسه هندسه الطيران
و شغلت مواضيع كثيره ,,

لذلك .. 
تم تخصيـص هــذا الموضوع لكل من لديه سوال عن الدراسه 
و اماكنهــا و كيفيه النجــاح و التفـوق بهــا

مع العلـم :-
انه سوف يتم حـذف اي موضوع جديد يتم عمله به سوال و استفسـار عن القسم
من حيـث الــدراسه الاكاديميــه

و هذا الاجراء ,, للحد من كثره المواضيع الاستفسـاريه 
و اتاحه المجـال بصوره اكبـر للمواضيع العلميـه 

​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*هنـــدســه الطيـــــــران *

 - هو احد اقسـام كليه الهندسه , و هو قسم مستقـل بـذاتــه و لا يندرج تحت اقـسام الميكانيـكا .​
* / *نــبذه مختصـره عن القسم *:- 

تتم به دراسه كل ما يتعلق بالطيران و محركات الطائرات , بالاضـافه الي دراسه كيفيه تصميم الطائرات و اختيـار المحرك المنــاسب لكل طــائره . 
​
و قطعـا الدراسه ليست كلها متصله بالطيران فقـــط ...
لان علوم و اقسام كليه الهندسه هي علوم مترابطه مع بعضها البعض , و يجب علي المهندس النـاجح معرفه المبـادي الاسـاسيـه عن كــل شــي , 
و ان يتخصص في شي واحــد . 

*و علي هذا الاساس فيدرس الطالب داخل قسم الطيران الاتي *:-


 هنــدســه الاتصــالات .
هنــدســه الحـاســب .
هنــدســه ميكانيكا قوي .
هنــدســه تبريد و تكييف .
هنــدســه انتـــاج .
و لكن بالطبع كل هذا الاقسام يتم دراسه المبادي الاساسيه بها فقـط , دون الدخول في ادق تفاصيل كل قسم , مجرد مــاده او اثنتين لكل قسم ,
لمده عـام او عاميـن علي الاكثـر .

و لكنها مـواد اساسيه تعطـي مهندس الطيران درايه عاليـه ببـاقي الاقسـام المختلفه .

- مــده الدراســه 5 سنـــــوات ,,
- الدرجه العلميه / بكــــــاليــــــــريوس هنــدســه .


​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*اهـداف القســم :- *


 اخراج مهندس صيانه هيكل و محرك للطــــائرات .

 تعليم المبادي الاساسيه لتصميم الطائرات بشكل علمي و هندسي ,, و ينقص التدريب العملي في احدي الشركات التي تصمم عمليــا الطــائــرات.


المواد الاسـاسيـه التي يتم دراستهـا في القسم :- 


Aerodynamic ... وهي علم ميكانيكا الهواء ودراسه القوي الواقعه علي جسم الطائره 

 PROPULSION ... و هي علم الـدفع للمحركــات
 STRUCTURE ... و هو علم دراسه جسم الطائره و معرفه القوي الواقعه علي كل جزء بــه . 
 PERFORMANCE ... و هو علم اداء و كفاءه المحرك و نسبه الاستفاده منه .​
 CONTROL ... و هو علم يدرس جميع الدوائر المتحكمه في الطائره , سواء كانت ( كهربيه – هيدروليـكيـه – رقميـه – هوائيـه - ....... )
*



**بعض المواد الفـرعيـه الهامـه :- *


 COMMNICATION
 ELECTRONIC
 PRODUCTION
 PHYSICS
 MATH
 ASSYMLY PLOT
 MECHANICS
 DESIGN


​
*درجه صعوبه القسم :-*

الدراسه في القسم ليست بالامر اليسيــر , و في نفس الوقـت ليست بالامر العسيــــر !

فهي دراسه سهله سلســله ... لمن يحب المجـال و يريد ان يصبح احد اعضاءه

و عسيـره جدا .. لمن لا هـــــــــــــــــــــــــدف لــــــــه .

و اذكركم بـ ( ان لكل مجهتـــد نصيــــب ) 

*



*

*كيف تتميـز في دراسه هذا القسم :- *


 اتقن ما تعمــــل بمنتهي الاخـــلاص .
 الاجتهــــــاد و كثــــره القراءه و الاطـــــــلاع . 
 تنشيـط العقـل و كثره الاسئله القيمه . 
 متابعه كل ما هو جديد في عالم الطيران و الاستفســار عنــه .
 اطلـق لعقــلك العنـــــــــــــــان في التفكير و التخيـل و الابتكــــــار.
*



*
* 
**البـرامــج الهــامه في دراسه قسم الطيـران :- *


_Matlab_
_Autocad_
_Nastrun_
_Office_
*



*​
*الوظـائف التي يستطيـع العمـل بها مهندس الطيران :-*


مهندس صيانه هيكل و محرك للطائرات.
 مهنــدس بتــرول .

 مهنــدس ميكانيكـا قـوي ( مهندس لمكن في مصانع – موالدات الطاقه التي تعمل باحتـراق الوقود .... ).
 مهنــدس تبـريـد و تكيــف .
 مهنــدس سيــــارات ( صيــــانه ) . 


*



*​ ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتقد اني و لله الحمد قد الممــت بمعظم النقـاط الاساسيه الخاصه بالقسـم 
و التي تستحـوذ علي كثيـر من الاسئله و الاستفسـارات 

و من لديـه اي تعـديـل او اضـافه ,, 
فبــرجــاء ابغلاي و سيتم التعديل في اقرب وقت ممكن ( ان كان تعديلاً صحيحا )  

لكي يصبح هذا الموضوع شــــامــــل و مجيـب لكثيـر من اسئله الساده الاعضاء الجدد

جزاكم الله كل خيـر , و اعانكم علي فعـل الخيــر 

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ​


----------



## zezocool1994 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على كل هذه الافادة بس انا عندى بعض الاسئلة ارجوك اجابتى عليها 
*1- ما هو الافضل بالنسبة للدول العربية مهندس الطيران - الفنى
2- سمعت من كثير من الناس ان مهندس صيانة هياكل ومحركات الطيران فى الدول العربية يكون عمله مكتبى فقط 
3- وما هى الشهادات والرخص المطلوبة فى الدول العربية 
4- وهل يكتفى بالباكالرليوس جامعة القاهرة فقط
وهل سيحصل على فرصة عمل وكم تقريبا متوسط المرتب لحديثى التخرج
*


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

zezocool1994 قال:


> اشكرك على كل هذه الافادة بس انا عندى بعض الاسئلة ارجوك اجابتى عليها
> *1- ما هو الافضل بالنسبة للدول العربية مهندس الطيران - الفنى
> 2- سمعت من كثير من الناس ان مهندس صيانة هياكل ومحركات الطيران فى الدول العربية يكون عمله مكتبى فقط
> 3- وما هى الشهادات والرخص المطلوبة فى الدول العربية
> ...



الشكر لله وحده 

1 - عــامــه , المهندس افضـل كثيـرا من الفنـي , من الناحيـه العلميه ,,
لكن الناحيه العمليـه ... فـ الفني افضـل من المهنـدس 
و سواء في الدول العربيه ام غيرهـأ ... فيفضـل المهندس الذي يتملك قدرات عمليه علميـه في نفس الوقت 

2 - نفس الاجابه ,, هيعمل عمل مكتبـي اذا لم يكن لديه خبرات عملـيه كافيـه 

3 - البكالـريـوس - شهاده الـ Basic لمهندسي الطيران - شهـاده الـ Without Type Rating
و يفضـل الاستمـرار للحصول علي الشهاده الاعلي With type rationg 

و هذه الشهادات السابقه يتم الحصول عليها علي التـوالي 

4 - قطعـا لا يكفـي !! يجب التحلي بالقدرات العمليـه عن طريق كثره التدريب في الشركات 

فرص العمل ... بــيد الله وحده , و متوسط الراتب يعتمد علي الشهاده التي تم الحصول عليها 
​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (4 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
كفيت ووفيت أخي المشرف
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الحبيب 

و نرجو من الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## avation_eng (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اسف جدا لانى عملت موضوع لسؤالى انا اسف جداا ارجو حذفة و سؤالى هو :

فى اسئلة كتييير محئرانى ارجو الرد عليها و هى :


انا كان نفسى اخش معهد هندسة طيران اللى فى امبابة لكن دخلت الخمد لله هندسة حلوان و دلوقتى انا فى ثانية قسم مدنى ....المهم انا دلوقتى نفسى ادرس الطيران و انا سمعت ان لازم اخد شوية رخص و اهمها البيزك كنت عايز اعرف سعر البيزك فى مصر بكام ( ارجو السعر الحقيقى ) و هل دة بياهلنى انى اكون مهندس طيران زى المهندس اللى متخرج من معهد هندسة طيران اللى فى امبابة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و هل البيزك دة بيتاخد فييين و انا سمعت ان حضرتك متخرج من هندسة طيران امبابة ارجو انك تقولى سعر كورس البيزك هناك بكام و المناطق اللى بيتاخد فيها

شكراااااااااا


----------



## avation_eng (6 أكتوبر 2009)

انتا فين يا باشمهندس مصطفى


----------



## muhammed gamal (7 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا ممكن اعرف كيفية دخول هذه الكليه من الأزهر
و شكرا


----------



## أمير صبحي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك َ الله خيرا ً ونفع بك َ أخي العزيز المهندس مصطفى 

مجهود ومبادرة طيبة منك َ أخي ..

أثمن بشدة الجهود التى تأخذ بأيدي المبتدئ وما قبلة .. 

وحقيقة ً كان أحد المقترحات التى أردت إضافتها للتطوير هو تشذيب القسم من الطلبات الدراسية وجمعها أو بلورة إجابة لتساؤلاتها فى موضوع واحد .. كما قدمت لنا أخي الحبيب 
 
وأرحب بالعمل الجماعي للسمو بهذا الموضوع المرجعي وبالقسم عامة ً 

حفظك الله من كل سوء 

لك َ تحياتي 



​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

avation_eng قال:


> اسف جدا لانى عملت موضوع لسؤالى انا اسف جداا ارجو حذفة و سؤالى هو :
> 
> فى اسئلة كتييير محئرانى ارجو الرد عليها و هى :
> 
> ...





اعتذر علي التاخير في الرد ,,

و الف مبـروك التحاقك بكليه الهندسه  ,, تتشـرف بوجودك اكيـد 

بالنسبه لكورس البيزك ... فهذا يوهلك لان تكون فنــــي صــيانه طائـرات , و ليس مهندس طيران !! 

اكيد لا يوجد مقارنه بين دراسه 5 سنــوات في كليه الهندسه ,, مع كورس عباره عن 6 شهـور علي الاكثــر 

بالنسبه لسعره , فهو متفوات هذا الوقت ,, اخر سعر علمته هو 6 الاف جنيــه 
و مكان دراسه داخل المعهد نفسه 

اتمني لك التوفيق و تحت امرك في اي استفسار اخر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

muhammed gamal قال:


> لو سمحتوا ممكن اعرف كيفية دخول هذه الكليه من الأزهر
> و شكرا



تقدر بعد ما تخلص ثانوي الازهري , 
تشوف التنسيق العام و تتقدم بطلب للالتحـاق 

بس كده ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

أمير صبحي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك َ الله خيرا ً ونفع بك َ أخي العزيز المهندس مصطفى
> 
> مجهود ومبادرة طيبة منك َ أخي ..
> ...



*بـارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب / اميــر  

و اتمني منك مزيدا من المشاركات الفعاله كما عودتنا دائمــا 
و ارجو متابعه هذا الموضوع ايضا .. نتيجه لظروفي انشغالي الشديد جدااا و التحاقي بالتجنيد 
عفــــــــاك الله 

و العمل الجمــاعي يودي الي رفع شان الشعـوب و الرقي الحضــاري ايضـا 

و ارحب به جدا جدا جدا 
*​


----------



## avation_eng (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا على ردك يا باشمهندس ......... بس انا سمعت من واحد فى المعهد سنة اولى اتصالات و قاالى ان المعهد بيختلف عن الكليات الاخرى عدة رخص و اهمها البيزك.......... طيب قسم مدنى اللى فى المعهد بيدرس زى اللى انا بدرسة ولا بيختلف ........ و اية اللى بيختلف فية ............ و شكراااااااااا ........... ارجو الرد السريييع
​*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (13 أكتوبر 2009)

الحقيقه لا ادري طبيعه الحال بالنسبه لقسم مدني 

لكنه نفس قسم مدني في القاهره , مضافا عليه بعض تصاميم المطارات 
و الـ Runways للطائرات

هذا ما اعلمه و الله تعالي اعلي و اعلم


----------



## avation_eng (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس على المعلومات


----------



## م/ مصطفي (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الشكر لله وحده 

بالتوفيق


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا عن الموضوع
استفدت منه كثير لاني اود دراسة هندسة الطيران في اوكرانيا
وراجو منك اعطائي نبذة عن صيانة الطائرات وتعريف اجزاء الطائرات والمحركات
اما عنطريق موضوع في المنتدى او عن طريق مجلة عربية تعرفها او عن طريق الرد​


----------



## jeemi (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أريد دراسة هندسة الطيران لكن لا أدري في أي دولة أفضل أنا سمعت أستراليا وكندة أفضل.
طيب: 1- وين الأفضل أستراليا أو كندة؟؟
2- وكم مصاريف هادولتين؟؟
3- وماهي الجامعه؟؟
4- وهذا آخر سؤال: انا يمني وطبعاً بدرس بالخارج هل من الممكن أن أتوظف بالسعودية وبنفس الراتب السعودي؟؟
وجزاكم الله ألف خير..


----------



## e.waleed (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال يااعضاء المنتدى انتمنى ان تقبلوني بي كعضو جديد بينكم 
انا حاب اسألك يا مهندس مصطفى شوي بخصوص هندسه الطيران

انا الآن في السنه الأخيرة من الثانويه العامه 
1.حاب اسأل عن دراسه هندسه الطيران بالهند وهل هي من الدول المتقدمه في دراسه هندسه الطيران؟
2.هل يتطلب نسبه معينه من الثانويه العامه في الهند للقبول في هندسه الطيران ؟
3.مالفرق بين الفني ومهندس الطيران؟
4. انا سوداني مقيم في السعوديه وهل مهندس الطيران بإذن الله الوظيفه مضمونه في السعوديه ولا لاء؟ام الفني المضمون؟


----------



## Ahmedbabagan (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا احمد من العراق 
حابب ادرس هندسة الطيران بس متردد والسبب:
في بعض الناس بتقول ان الحصول على وضيفة في هذا المجال صعب وغير متوفر بكثرة
فممكن حد يجاوبني علة هذا السؤال:
"هل الحصول علة وضيفة لخريجي البكلوريوس تتم بسهولة ام تكون صعبة نوعا ما؟؟؟"
مع العلم اذا سهل الله واخترت دراسة هندسة الطيران فسوف اذهب لاوكرانيا للحصول على الشهادة
ممكن الرد من الاخوة الموجودين وبسرعة​


----------



## jeemi (31 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا ياناس ردوا علينا...


----------



## hassan_ahmed (1 نوفمبر 2009)

* سلام عليكم ...........................................
لوسمحتم كنت عايز اعرف هل الفرق كبير بين خريج هندسه طيران القاهره وخريج معهد هندسه وتنولوجيا الطيران اللي فى امبابه وهل ده بياثر على فرص الشغل*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

jeemi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أريد دراسة هندسة الطيران لكن لا أدري في أي دولة أفضل أنا سمعت أستراليا وكندة أفضل.
> طيب: 1- وين الأفضل أستراليا أو كندة؟؟
> 2- وكم مصاريف هادولتين؟؟
> ...



1 - في راي المتواضع .. كندا , لانها متميزه جدااا في هذا المجال و خاصه صناعه المحركات 
2 - الله اعلـم في الحقيقه 
3 - اجري بعض الابحاث علي افضل الجامعات , لاني ايضا لا اعلم هذه المعلومه للاسف 
4 - يمكن بالطبع ,, مهندس الطيران يمكنه العمل في اي دوله حتي الدول الغربيه , لكن بعد تجاوز بعض الشهادات المحدده و تعدد الطرازات الحاصل عليها المهندس 

بالتوفيق اخي 
​


----------



## mohandes-kareem (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يامهندس مصطفى على الموضوع الجميل ده
انا كان حلم حياتى ادخل قسم هندسة الطيران فى جامعة القاهرة 
لكن منه لله التوزيع الجغرافى دخلت هندسة شبرا بالرغم انى كنت جايب مجموع القاهرة ومعرفتش احول بعد اعدادى
المهم عشان مطولش عليك
انا دخلت قسم ميكانيكا قوى والحمدلله اتخرجت السنادى
ودرست حاجات كتير عن الطيران فى القسم 
وبالذات فى مواد :: gas dynamics---turbomachinery
ونفسى اشتغل فى الطيران
ارجو انك تفيدنى لو فى كورسات اقدر اخدها او اى حاجة
وشكرا ياهندسة
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## e.waleed (4 نوفمبر 2009)

يامهندس مصطفى ممكن ترد على اسئلتي لاهنت لأنني محتااج الشيء هذا...!!


----------



## التطبيق1 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس مصطفى ارجو ان تجيب عن بعض اسئلتي التي والله انا محتار و تائه بينها
باذن الله راح ابدئ بدراسة هندسة و ميكانيكا الطائرات-A&P- و هذا بعد اتصالي باكادمية الطيران بتونس الشقيقة و لعلمك اخي مصطفى ان سني 34 سنة و لدي خبرة 10 سنوات تكييف و تبريد
_هل يتم قبولي بعد تخرجي للعمل في الخطوط الجزائرية او الطاسيلي مع الاخذ بالسن بعد التخرج باذن الله يعني 38 سنة
_هل شهادة اكادمية تونس معترف بها دوليا و لدى الخطوط الجزائرية
_ما هو متوسط اجر a&p في الجزائر
انتظر منك الرد مع كل احترماتي و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

e.waleed قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيف الحال يااعضاء المنتدى انتمنى ان تقبلوني بي كعضو جديد بينكم
> انا حاب اسألك يا مهندس مصطفى شوي بخصوص هندسه الطيران
> 
> ...



1 - الهند من الدول التي تملك اسطول جوي ممتــاز و رائـع جداا
لكن دا ملوش علاقه بطبيعه الدراسه هناك , و الحقيقه لا اعلم المستوي هناك !

2 - اكيد لكل قسم من اقسام الهندسه لها حد ادني من التقييم في الدراسه الثانويه
و هذا الحد بيتم تحديده كل عام ,, ليست نسبه ثابته اقصد

3 - الفارق كبيــر ,, و لكن باختصـار ...
الفني :- من يقوم بصيانه الطائره بيده و بتوجيهات من المهندس , و هو اقوي في الناحيه العمليه من المهندس بحكم خبرته الواســـــعه في هذا المجال , 
بالاضافه ان مجال دراسته كان مخصص للمجال العملي بشكل اكبر

المهندس :- يقوم بالصيانه و يعطي الاوامر للاخوه الفنين , و ايضا يستيطع ان يدخل في مشروع تصميم طائرات جديده , و يعطي اراء و توجيهات 
وذلك لخبرته العاليه في المجال النظري , بالاضافه لخبرته العمليه المكتسبه من العمل 

4- هذا معتمد علي مدي تفوقك في المجال , و صدقني ( الارزاق بيد الله وحده )  

بالتوفيق  
​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ahmedbabagan قال:


> السلام عليكم انا احمد من العراق
> حابب ادرس هندسة الطيران بس متردد والسبب:
> في بعض الناس بتقول ان الحصول على وضيفة في هذا المجال صعب وغير متوفر بكثرة
> فممكن حد يجاوبني علة هذا السؤال:
> ...



*اخي الفاضــل .. لا تنسي ان لكل مجتهــد نصيـــــب 
و ان الارزاق بيــد الله وحده 

كل ما عليك فعله هو الاجتهـــاد قدر المستطــاع , و دع الغـد لله وحده  
*​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

hassan_ahmed قال:


> * سلام عليكم ...........................................
> لوسمحتم كنت عايز اعرف هل الفرق كبير بين خريج هندسه طيران القاهره وخريج معهد هندسه وتنولوجيا الطيران اللي فى امبابه وهل ده بياثر على فرص الشغل*​



*اطـــــلاقــــــا , نفــس المناهج و الاساتذه تقوم بالتدريس في الجهتيــن 

و الاختلاف كله يكمن في الطالب نفسـه , سوا هنا او هناك .. يوجد المجتهد و يوجد المتكاسل 

و كلا ياخذ علي قدر اجتهـــــاده 

و دع امر العمل لرب الناس 
*​


----------



## التطبيق1 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*تحياتي
انتظر منك الاجابة الاخ مصطفى
بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## e.waleed (5 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ مصطفي;1338703 قال:


> 1 - الهند من الدول التي تملك اسطول جوي ممتــاز و رائـع جداا​
> 
> لكن دا ملوش علاقه بطبيعه الدراسه هناك , و الحقيقه لا اعلم المستوي هناك !​
> 2 - اكيد لكل قسم من اقسام الهندسه لها حد ادني من التقييم في الدراسه الثانويه
> ...


 
ممكن تعطيني افضل الشهادات والرخص في مجال تخصص هندسه الطيران ..؟
ان شاء الله انا راح ادرس هندسه الطيران بإذن الله هي تعتبر 3سنوات ونصف لكن مع البكالوريوس كم سنه ؟ او مع الماجستير كم سنه ؟


----------



## e.waleed (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن تجواب على سؤالي يا مهندس مصطفى


----------



## mohamedsamurai (10 نوفمبر 2009)

merci mon frere


----------



## eng_wella (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أريد أن أعرف دور مهندسين ال quality control
فى شركات الطيران


----------



## الفارس الكبير اوى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
في ما يخص طلبك الاخير اضن ان اختيارك صائب مع العلم انني درست في مركز تكوين مختص غير الذي ستلتحق به انت وعلمت من الكثيرين ان الاكادمية لها حضوض كبيرة للتشغيل بشرط ان تكون من المتميزين و شهادتها مصادق عليها و اتمنى لك التوفيق
*


----------



## عمراياد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود الجبار وبارك الله بكم

انا عن نفسي خريج هندسة جامعة بغداد قسم ميكانيك طائرات 

وجميع المواد المذكورة هنا درسناهه في سنتين 
حيث دخلت هندسة ميكانيك ومن الثالث اختصاص طائرات وتخرجت في الرابع
وهل معنى ذلك انه لازال ادرس بعد 3 سنوات حتى اتخرج مهندس طائرات 
ام ماذا يا اساتذة الطائرات .؟


----------



## الأسير الأزرق (25 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب ممكن كم إستفساااار ؟؟ بالنسبة لنا في السعودية؟؟
س1\ هل تخصص هندسة الطيراان مطلوب؟؟ وهل يوجد نقص فيه؟؟
س2\ هل موجود في الإبتعاثات التي تقدمها الدولة هذا التخصص؟؟
س3\ هل يختلف نوع الدراااسة او نظاام الطيرااان لانه في السعودية يعتمد النظاام الأمريكي والإمارات البريطااني هل ظروري الدراسة تكون حسب النظااام المطلوووووب؟؟؟

وأرجوا الإجااابة وشكراً,.....


----------



## عبدو الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكر علي طرح الموضوع الرائع ده
بس لي سؤال انا في معهد فني صناعي وناوي ان شاء الله اطلع منة علي هندسة فهل لو طلعت هندسة ممكن ادخل هندسة طيران ولا لأ


----------



## hasar (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اذا سمحتوا انا عندي سؤال مهم, ارجو الاجابه
انا اردني وحابب ادرس هندسة طيران بمصر
ممكن وشو الشروط مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## The genious (22 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخوي على هذا الموضوع 
ولكن هل تعتقد أن لهذا المجال فرص عمل كثيرة نسبيا؟
وهل هناك جامعات عربية تدرس هذا المجال؟
وماهي الجامعات الغربية البارزة في تدريس ها المجال؟

وشكرا.....


----------



## طيار وما لاقي مطار (5 يناير 2010)

سلام عليكم عندي اسئلة واتمنى حد يجاوبني1-اين يمكن دراسة تخصص هندسة طيران ؟2-هل يشترط نسبة او معدل بعد التخرج من الثنوية ؟3-هل يمكن دراسة التخصص في الهند ؟4-كم تتطلب الدراسه من مبالغ مالية ؟5-هل الكليات معتمدة دولياً ؟6-ارجو ارفاق اسامي الكليات اوالجامعات التي تقوم بتدريس هذا التخصصوشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## طيار وما لاقي مطار (5 يناير 2010)

ارجو الاجابه على الاسئلة التي طرحتها

لاني محتاج لهذه الجوبة


----------



## d_a_w_i (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس مصطفى على كل ما تحاول تقديمه من مساعدة


----------



## noooody (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا المهندسه الجديده في النادي واتمنى ان اكون مهندسة طيران وبصراحه هل معلومه فادتني كثير بس عندي سؤال انا في الصف العاشر واريد ان اعرف ماهي المواد المناسبه للمهنه


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## سلمان الحربي (12 فبراير 2010)

معليش يا أستاذ أنا نزلت الموضوع في القسم .. وياليت تساعدوني وتردون عليا


----------



## المهندس احمدكيلانى (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## النسر المتوهج (24 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## essaomar (3 أبريل 2010)

Ok


----------



## زيد اسامة الخطيب (10 أبريل 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## كارلوس محمود (15 أبريل 2010)

السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انشالله احصل جواب في منتداكم المتميز انا طالب اخر سنه بالمرحله الثانويه وامنيتي ادرس هندسه طيران سالت وقالولي امريكا احسن دوله في دراسه هاذا المجال واستفسرت اكثر ماناسبتني امريكا لا ان اسعارها مره نااااااااااااااااااااار وكان عندي خيار اخر الي هو ماليزيا سوالي هو الجامعه الاسلاميه في ماليزيا هل يوجد لديهم تخصص هندسه طيران؟ وان وجد اريد معرفه التكلفه الماديه للبكاليروس في هندسه الطيران وسامحوني لو طولت عليكم:81:​


----------



## أبو الحسن الديراني (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ :
هل يقتصر تصميم محركات الطائرات و الصواريخ على مهندسي الطيران؟
أنا ادرس هندسة التصميم و الانتاج و احب ان اختص و اعمل في مجال محركات الطائرات و الصواريخ فهل استطيع ارجو الاجابة


----------



## seaofdark (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جدا و انا شرف عظيم لي انى اشترك فى المنتدى ده و بجد بجد انا سعيد جدا بمعرفتكم و الاستفاده من خبرتكم


----------



## حمر النواظر919 (5 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
*اخوي المهندس مصطفى حبيت استفسر منك لو ما عليك امر  

انا قدمت على الطيران وكان امامي خياران 

سيطرة الطيران .. مراقبه برج طيران 
شنو الفرق بين الاثنين اذا ما عيك امر 
شنو مجال عملهن وكيف الدراسه 
لاني ما عندي اي فكرة الصراحه 
شكرا مقدما ويعطيك العافيه 
اخوك فيصل من البحرين .....تحياتي


----------



## khaledzaky (6 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إخواني مهندسي و فني المنتدى أرجو الأستفسار أنا أعرف كثرة و تكرار الإسفسارات في المنتدى نظرا لمطالعة به و لكن تحملوني
أولا إجعلوني أعرف نفسي انا خالد زكي مهندس ميكانيكا نفسي أشتغل مهندس صيانة طيران AME
و حد يعرف كليات في أمريكا أو إنجلترا تزودني بالشهاده + رخص مزاولة المهنة لأكون خلال سنتين مهندس ميكانيكا مرخص له العمل ولا انا لأني معي بكلريوس يكفيني الرخص المزاولة
وما أعلى و أقوى هذه الرخص في مجال power plant (engines hydroulic) any thing except frame or i can get them both 
و انا مصري هل أخذ faa or easa
و طبعا كل بيد الله لاكن العمل و المرتبات إه أخبارها خاصة إني معييش وسطة 
وشكرا و للحديث بقية


----------



## khaledzaky (6 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته إخواني مهندسي و فني المنتدى أرجو الأستفسار أنا أعرف كثرة و تكرار الإسفسارات في المنتدى نظرا لمطالعة به و لكن تحملوني
أولا إجعلوني أعرف نفسي انا خالد زكي مهندس ميكانيكا نفسي أشتغل مهندس صيانة طيران AME
و حد يعرف كليات في أمريكا أو إنجلترا تزودني بالشهاده + رخص مزاولة المهنة لأكون خلال سنتين مهندس ميكانيكا مرخص له العمل ولا انا لأني معي بكلريوس يكفيني الرخص المزاولة
وما أعلى و أقوى هذه الرخص في مجال power plant (engines hydroulic) any thing except frame or i can get them both 
و انا مصري هل أخذ faa or easa
و طبعا كل بيد الله لاكن العمل و المرتبات إه أخبارها خاصة إني معييش وسطة 
وشكرا و للحديث بقية


----------



## eng.mohamed1987 (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم,
أشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة, ولكنى خريج2009 كهرباء و إتصالات, و أريد دراسة هندسة طيران و أفضل كورس لفترة معينة أو أعمل معادلة فى كلية الطيران ,من فضلك أريد ردا سريعا.
وشكرا


----------



## سعودى اخوان (16 مايو 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## tarek768 (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أحب هذا المجال من صغري و هو حلمي لكن عند باكلوريوس عربي و سمعت أنه لا يقبل التسجيل به في الدول الأوروبية و خاصة هذا المجال
هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة و هل التسجيل في هذا المجال صعب


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## الصقار 25 (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوي انا من دبي وحاب ادرس تصميم الطاءرات الحربي و السيارات وفي نفس الوقت المحركات وابغى اتخرج بجدارة وادخل على العالم بقوة واعمل في افضل الشركات لان تصبح لي شركة بروحي بس وين تنصحني ادرس انا سمعت انه الهند وبرطانيا فيها احسن الجامعات وكم لازم يكزن معدلي الدراسي وهل علي اني ادرس الطيران الحربي قبل دخول الهندسة وتسلم اخوي ما قصرت


----------



## zezocool1994 (4 يونيو 2010)

عندى بعض الاسئلة لو يتكرم احد ويرد عليها 
1- لو انا بعد ما اتخرجت من كلية الهندسة واصبحت مهندس هياكل ومحركات ثم اخذت رخصة الصيانة من ال faa سأكون جمعت بين قدرات المهندس وقدرات الفنى ؟
2- هل عند الذهاب لاخذ رخصة الصيانة من ال faa سيدربك الاول قبل الاختبار الاول ولا الاختبار على طول ؟ واذا كان الاختبار على طول عايز اعرف اى معهد ياهلنى لاختبار 
وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## محب العلم 10 (5 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ,, انا من البحرين و عمري 15 سنة ,, اتطلع لهندسة طيران ,, وطبعا سأذهب للمسار العلمي و هو فيزياء و رياضيات ,,


----------



## ناصر اليتيم (13 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,

اخواني لو سمحتو انا طالب كويتي ادرس بالكويت و انا الحين ادرس دبلوم ميكانيكا انتاج شهادة دبلوم ( فني) وان شاء الله اكمل شهادة بكالريوس ميكانيكا انتاج بمصر ولكن عندي سؤال ؟؟؟

انا حصلتلي اني ادرس هندسه طيران شهاده بكالريوس .... ابي بكل جدية تنصحوني اكمل هندسه انتاج او هندسه طيران ارجو الافاده يا اخوان لأني محتاج لكم واجد وما عندي احد أساله غيركم ... هندسه طيران ؟ أم هندسه انتاج ؟
ارجوكم ابي المعلومه الصحيحه حتى لا اندم فالمستقبل على اختياري انا ابي الافضل و ابي رأيكم *

لو سمحتو انصحوني ؟​


----------



## abdelrahman nasser (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## mzain85 (30 يونيو 2010)

Thanks for this information


----------



## Mohammed gaad (6 يوليو 2010)

طيب معلش يعنى 

فى مصر اللى عايز يدرس هندسة طيران فى كلية الهندسة 


يعنى اية النظام بالظبط

التقدير فى الكلية يبقى اية 

وينفع بعد التخرج يشتغل فى شركة مثل airbus or boeing

شكرا على الموضوع الراااااااااااائع 

جزاك الله خيرا
انا حموووووووووووووت وادخل هندسة طيران انشاااااء الله ...

ادعولى تعدى الثانوية العامة على خيرررر


----------



## ياسرالعوفي (6 يوليو 2010)

انــآ السنه دي متخرج ونفسي ادرس عهندسة طيران والله ومرررررره مهموم ارجوكم ابغا اعرف كم يقبلوا المعدل التانوي وفين اقدم ومتي التقديم

انا نسبة التانوي متخرج ب85ّ
والقدرات60
التحصيلي لسا مخرجت

ارجووكم جاوبوا ع سؤؤؤؤؤالي


----------



## f.joory (19 يوليو 2010)

اني طالبة هنسه ميكا نيك هل استطيع ان ادرس هندس طيران من خلال قسمي


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Hadj Said (3 سبتمبر 2010)

حقيقة هو موضوع مهم وشيق يمكن ان نقول انه اعطى اكبر فكرة ممكنة عن الموضوع. شكرا اخ مصطفى_._


----------



## م/ مصطفي (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الشكر لله وحده اخواني الكرام

احمد الله ان الموضوع قد جاء بفائده للجميع


----------



## seraj-eng (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
أولا أشكرك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبعد:
أريد أن أسألك بعض الأسئلة و أولها_
هل يوجد هندسة طيران في ليبيا أو لا (كليَة)
و ما هي الجامعات و المعاهد التي تتخصص في هذا المجال في ليبيا بالذات 
و سأسئلك المزيد من الاسئلة و لكن ارجو منك ان تجيب لي عن هذه الاسئلة أولا
و بارك الله فيكم جميعا.... .


----------



## zulghina (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا عضو جديد في المنتدى ,,وعلى فكرة أنا دخلت المنتدى ده مخصوص عشان أتكلم معاكم في الموضوع ده وحسيت إني ممكن ألاقي اجوبة لاسئلتي
1-في فرق بين دراسة هندسة الطيران في معهد امبابة أو جامعة القاهرة ؟؟
2-إيه معدل مرتب مهندس صيانة المحركات حديث التخرج ؟؟ومعلش أنا عايز رقم تقريبي مش دقيق يعني
3-فرص عمله موجودة ولا قليله ؟؟
4-إيه أكتر مجال في هندسة الطيران تنصحني بيه ؟؟

آسف للإطالة وبجد اتمني ألاقي اجوبة كاملة ل اسئلتي عشان أنا بجد محتار وعايز أعرف,,
لكم جزيل الشكر,,


----------



## alisas (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا حاب ادرس هندسة طيران بس خراج الدولة (السعودية)
باتعبك ويايي عندي كم سؤال:

1- ماهي افضل دولة برأيك لدراسة هندسة الطيران؟
2-ماهو أفضل مجال في هندسة الطيران؟وكم مدة الدراسة؟
3-ماهي طبيعة العمل؟هل هي على مكتب او..؟
4-تقريباً كم هو الراتب في السعودية؟(هل يعتمد على طبيعة العمل)
5-هل العمل متوفر في السعودية؟
6-ماهي الشهادات التي يمكن الحصول عليها للعمل في اي دولة في العالم؟(انا حاب اخذ جميع الشهادات ان شاء الله)

شكراً مقدماً
وجزاك الله ألف خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## zulghina (30 سبتمبر 2010)

إيه يا جماعة مفيش حد خالص يجاوبني على اسئلتي ؟؟
أنا بجد عايز إجابات عشان احدد مستقبلي


----------



## هيثم السروري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا هيثم من اليمن ارغب دراسة هندسة طيران كملت الثانوية العامة بمعدل 79% هل المعدل يمكني ان ادرس هذه التخصص


----------



## المسافر1 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ،، من خلال خبرتي في مجال هندسة الطيران حيث اعمل في هذا المجال من 23 سنة تقريبا ،، 
- مهندس الطيران يجب ان تكون لديه الخبرة العملية والعلمية وبدونهما معا لا يمكن له النجاح بكل ما تحتوية كلمة نجاح من معنى.
- يجب ان يقوم مهندس الطيران بالتدرج الصحيح في العمل ولا يعتمد على التدرج بالقفز اي ان ياخذ الوقت الكافي لذلك.
- يجب الحرص على تحصيل شهادات من شركات عالمية قدر المستطاع لانها تكون له بمثابة الاساس الذي يرتكز اليه في حال رغب في تغيير عمله الحالي ،، 
شكرا لكم


----------



## احلام عبدالسلام (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا خلصت الدرسة في الهندسة الميكانيكيه واود ان اكمل الدراسه في هندسة الطيران هل يحق لي باعتبارهناك ان بعض المواد المشتركة بينهما


----------



## محرم بك (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عايز اعرف ايه شروط الالتحاق بكلية هندسة الطيران


----------



## مستريورك (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## النظرة الثاقبة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم

عندي سؤال, انا حاليا ادرس هندسة ميكانيكة (بكالريوس), هل من الممكن ان ادرس الماستر بتخصص هندسة طيران؟


----------



## بعارة (2 يناير 2011)

هنالك اكاديمة تدرس مجال دبلوم هندسة الطائرات على سبيل المثال كلية الملكة نور الفنية في الاردن وتعطي درجة الدبلوم لخريجيها


----------



## midolove (3 يناير 2011)

انا طالب ثانوية عامة طنت اريد ادرس هندسة طيران بس كان عندى كام استفسار
1-كنت عاوز اعرف مصاريف الدراسة انا سمعت ان القسم دة لية مصاريف غير مصاريف الكلية
2-كنت عاوز اعرف اة هى التخصصات المهمه.
3-كنت عاوز اعرف اة هى الرخص المطلوبة وممكن احصل علية منين وبكام
ويريت الرد يكون بسرعة.وشكرا


----------



## احمد جمال الغنام (5 يناير 2011)

معلومات: مصري 
هل من الممكن للوافدين ان يلتحق بالمعهد ام لا وماهي الشروط كافة 
انا واحد عايش في الامارات وفي هندسة طيران في دبي 
المطلوب معرفة ما يلي :
1- النسبة المطلوبة
2- التكاليف 
3- اماكن السكن ومعلومات عنها 
4- الاقراص 
وياليت ترد علي يامشرف 


مع ارق أمـــــــــــــــــــــــاني العذاب


----------



## طيار صغير (18 يناير 2011)

بغيت اعرف هل هندسة الطيران تعني الطيار (كابتن الطائره)؟؟


----------



## المهندس احمد ادعيس (30 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافية اخي ما قصرت ولكن هل مهندس الطيران يحق له العمل كمهندس بترول كما ذكرت لأن هندسة البترول دراسة كاملة ومنفصلة عن هندسة الطيران ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## الفارس6 (11 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة بس عندي معض الأسفسارات واتمنى الاجابه عليها انا اريد دراسة هندسة طيران في الهند او ماليزيا فأيهما الأفضل لدراسه هذا التخصص وماهي أسماء الاكاديميات والجامعات التي تدرس هندسة طيران في هذه الدول ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## طالبة رضا ربها (12 فبراير 2011)

تكفون اللة يوفقكم ويحقق لكم الي تتمنونة ابي اعرف ارامكو والكهرباء تقبل ميكانيكا انتاج انا اتخرج شهر 1\2\1433 ومعدلي اعلاء من 4


----------



## El PIPITA (17 فبراير 2011)

أريد أن أعرف ما هي أفضل الجامعات لدراسة هندسة الطيران في الوطن العربي ؟؟


----------



## flytech (17 فبراير 2011)

والله انا اشوفها ... اكاديميه الاماراتية الي بدبي كأفضل اكاديميه


----------



## flytech (20 فبراير 2011)

هلا اخوي ............صراحه معلومات مفيده و طيبه... جزاك الله الف خير
بس عندي سؤال 
هو اني دشيت بأكاديميه للطيران و خيروني بين هالكرسين 

1- aircraft maintenance engineering
وبين هالكرس 
2- aeronautical engineering الي تكلمت عنه 

وبعد استشارات طويله من اصدقائي 
اخترت القسم الاول الي هو هندسه صيانه الطائرهaircraft maintenance engineering.. لسهولته و قصر فتره دراسته و مرتباته القويه... فدراسته تعتمد بشكل كبير ع التطبيق ومدته دراسته سنتين ونص ونص سنه براكتكل عشان تأخذ اليسانس 
و طبعا هذي الكرس مش بكالريوس .. بعد ما تخلص الدراسه يوولك امتحان و تحصل ليسانس بموجب الامتحان 

سؤالي الان هل هذا الكرس تمام .. و هل انا عرفت اختار هالكرس ؟؟؟ للعلم انا الحينه بسنه اولى و ممكن اغير ؟؟


----------



## روماني موسى يعقوب (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد في المنتدي
واطلعت علي المواد من خلال المنتدي التي تأهلني للدراسة وكاني في كليه الطيران حيث اني من عشاق الطيران إلا أني لم اوفق لظروف ما في الالتحاق بكلية الطيران.
ولكن هلي من تحميل هذه المواد؟
كيف يتم ذلك؟
شكراااااااااااااااا علي مساعتكم


----------



## DR.CASIO (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير كتير على شرحك الاكثر من رائع
وجزاك الله الف خير
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس مصطفى عوض (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس على الطرح الرائع
انا متفائل
قريبا سنصبح زمايل


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saifaiman (22 يونيو 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aeronautics (13 يوليو 2011)

استاذ مصطفى معلش انا عندي استفسار صغير
انا دلوقتي بدرس ف كلية الامارات للطيران في دبي
التخصص: BSc Aeronautical Engineering
و ف سنة تالتة حاليا فاضلي سنة و نص باذن الله على التخرج
كنت عاوز استفسر عن طبيعة العمل ..
هو المفروض ان هنتخرج Aircraft Designers
بس انا مش فاهم ايه الفرق الوظيفي بينا و بين اللي دارس 
Aerospace Engineering
لان تخصصنا اصعب كتير من تخصصهم و اغلبية الطلبة اللي بيدخلو تخصصنا بيحولوا Aerospace بعد سمستر او اتنين بالكتير
لان الكورس بتاعهم 3 سنين احنا اربع سنين لو ماشي على خطة الكورس بس محدش بيتخرج قبل 4 سنين و نص بسبب ضغط الدراسة
و انا بعد 3 سنين دراسة ملمستش طيارة ولا اخدت Practical Training لحد النهاردة
في حين ان طلبة الـ Aerospace الجزء الاكبر من دراستهم عملي
و هل فرص العمل موجودة و مين مطلوب اكتر
An Aircraft designer or Aircraft maintenance Engineer

أنا دخلت التخصص دا لان سالت ناس بتدرس هندسة طيران و سألت اكتر من دكتور ف جامعات مختلفة قالولي التخصص دا هو الافضل ف هندسة الطيران
و قالولي ان كلية الامارات للطيران الافضل ف الوطن العربي .... بس سوق العمل بيثبت العكس تماما و في ناس اتخرجو من اكتر من سنة و مشتغلوش
ف ياريت حضرتك تقولي رأيك في التخصص بتاعي بشكل عام نظرا لخبرتك
و هل تنصحني احول Aerospace مع العلم ان لو حولت مش هاخد غير Training لمدة ست شهور و اتخرج
و ألف شكر ليك و أتمنى التواصل معاك


----------



## chem101 (13 أغسطس 2011)

كفيت ووفيت


----------



## amma4037 (31 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## za1 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله ارجوكم افيدوني 

جامعه اللمك عبداللعزيز بـ جده 

تخـصص هندسه >>> طيران 

هل الموظيفه ان شاءالله مضمونه


----------



## منو سلمان (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اعشق علوم الطيران


----------



## Eng Cavelly Adam (13 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب لو سمحت ازاى أتخصص وفين الكلية ال فيها القسم ده 
يعنى هو قسم فى اى كلية هندسة ولا كلية منفصلة ولو كانت فين هى الكلية وايه هى شروطها وكيفية الاتحاق بها .


----------



## لمســـة دلع (22 سبتمبر 2011)

ثآآآآآآآآآآنكس خييييوووو بصرااحة افدتني .. بس حابة استفسر اكثر..انا بنت وبعدني بالصف ثاني ثنوي..برأيك انه هندسة طيران مناسب للبنت ؟؟ لأن مررررررة ميوولي هندسة طيران..و اممممم وين ممكن ادرس هندسة طيرأأن ؟؟ لأان انا من السلطنة وللاسف ما عندنا التخصص   ​


----------



## علي حوامده (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور.......................


----------



## متعب البقمي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم العافية ....وكتب لك الأجر وثواب الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## حمزه بدوي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا 
عندي سؤال ممكن اعرف وين الاماكن الي بقدر ادرس فيها (بالاردن -عمان)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخي حمزة هناك مكانين لدراسة الطيران في الأردن
1-أكاديمية الشرط الأوسط للطيران
2- الأكاديمية الأردنية لصيانة الطائرات​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم​
إلى جميع إخواني زوار المنتدى وأعضائه​
 لي طلب لو لك أي اقتراح أو ملاحظة برجاء إدراجها في هذا الموضوع
وإليك الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t78787.html

ولنسهم معا في تطوير بناء القسم​*


----------



## yasir altaay (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يسلموو أخي على هذه المعلومات الرائعة . . . وفقك الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*كيف حالكم اخوااني .*

*انا طالب علمي في البحرين (فيزياء ورياضيات)*

*ثاني ثانوي (11)*

*وسمعت معلومة من ناس قرباء انه يجب ان اقدم اوراقي وامتحان في المكان اللذي سوف أدرس فيه ..*


*اتمنى افادتني بكم يكفي من المعلومات ..*

*وسأكون من الشاكرين ..*

*تحياتي.. اخوكم محمد المرباطي*


----------



## م.مؤمن الديراوي (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكورين على الموضوع المفيد جداً 
مع تحياتي م.مؤمن الديراوي


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (5 مارس 2012)

هل يمكن لمهندس ميكاترونكس ان يعمل في مجال الطيران ومن اين يبدا وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 مارس 2012)

نعم هناك ولكن بعد اخذ الكورسات اللازمة لذلك


----------



## E.Ahmad 7 (9 أبريل 2012)

_السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه عالمجهودات الجباره و ان شاء الله الى الافضل

انا طالب في كلية الهندسه بقسم الميكانيكا تخصص Power و عندي بعض الاسئله اتمنى اجد الاجابه باسرع وقت 

1- هل استطيع اكمال دراستي في قسم هندسة الطيران بعد التخرج ؟
2- اين استطيع اكمال الدراسه ؟ 
3- ماهي طبيعة عمل مهندس الطيران و كم هي الاجور اللي يستلموها ؟
4- حلول اذا لا استطيع اكمال دراستي ؟ لاني احب هندسة الطيران ولا يوجد في كليتي هذا القسم و اخترت الميكانيكا لانه الاقرب للطيران .

اششكركم .. اتمنى الرد _


----------



## ياسر 2 (24 مايو 2012)

الصفحات دي من قسم الطيران غير مفيدة بالمرة لان كل الناس بتسال و المتخصصون مش بيردو عليهم يبقي ايه الفايدة منه
وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 مايو 2012)

E.Ahmad 7 قال:


> _السلام عليكم
> يعطيكم العافيه عالمجهودات الجباره و ان شاء الله الى الافضل
> 
> انا طالب في كلية الهندسه بقسم الميكانيكا تخصص Power و عندي بعض الاسئله اتمنى اجد الاجابه باسرع وقت
> ...


*السلام عليكم
أخي المهندس/ أحمد
يمكنك إكمال دراستك بعد التخرج في قسم هندسة الطيرا ولكن بشرط حصولك على تقدير جيد على الأقل حتى تتمكن من عمل دبلومة ودراسات عليا وفي احد اقسام هندسة الطيران
وطبيعة عمل مهننة



*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 مايو 2012)

وطبيعة عمل مهندس الطيران في الخدمات الأرضية والجوية وعمل فحص للطائرات قبل الاقلاع وبعد الهبوط وصيانة في الجو في الحالات الطارئة وهناك عمل لمهندسين الطيران داخل وحدات العمرة وداخل وزارة الطيران
والاجور تبدأ من 1200 جنية مصري


----------



## سامح الفيومى (24 مايو 2012)

يمكنك العلم في مجال الطيران بدون اكمال الدراسة في قسم هندسة الطيران بعد حصولك على هندسة ميكانيكا القوى والتي تهتم كثيرا بمجال المحركات ولذلك يمكنك العمل في مجال الطيران بعد أخد بعض الدورات التي تمكنك من ذلك
والله الموفق


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

انا بفكر اعمل موقع وسميه قصه الطيران


----------



## Flight Zero IQ1849 (3 أغسطس 2012)

يتم دراسه هندسه الطيران في بريطانيا وليس في أستراليا أوكندا كذلك يكون الدراسه على نفقه (مصروف) الحكومه العراقيه وأسم الجامعه هو هندسه فنيه عسكريه ولايمكن التوظف في أي دوله سوى جمهوريه العراق 
المهندس:-Flight Zero IQ


----------



## Flight Zero IQ1849 (3 أغسطس 2012)

أخي الكريم لا يمكن أتمام دراستك الهندسيه في قسم هندسه الطيران لان لايوجد قسم الpower في دراسات الهندسه طيران كما ان طبيعه عمل مهندس الطيار هو متقيم على القسم الذي تم التخرج منه أما الأجور فنتعذر لان لايمكننا التصريح به 

المهندس:-Flight Zero IQ


----------



## Flight Zero IQ1849 (3 أغسطس 2012)

أخي الكريم المتخصصون في هندسه الطيران لايمكنهم أدلاء بأي أقتراح للطلبه الراغبين بدراسه الهندسه الفنيه العسكريه-قسم هندسه الطيران لأسباب تتعلق بالوزارة الدفاع العراقيه كما انهم غير مصرحون بأدلاء أسمائهم الحقيقيه في أي مواقع الأنترنيت

المهندس:-flight Zero IQ


----------



## أبو رشوان (5 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم كنت عايز اسأل عن موضوع الشغل في قسم طيران عشان كل ما أسأل حد يقوللي لازم واسطة جااااااامدة جدا عشان تشتغل فهل الكلام ده صحيح ام لا ؟
وهل عمل مهندس الطيران يقتصر على الصيانة فقط ؟ وهل توجد فرص للتصميم والتطوير ؟؟
و شكرا.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
العمل في مجال الطيران قد يحتاج الى معارف لكن بمصر حاليا بدأت الواسطة تقل شيئا فشيئا
ولكن الأهم أن تحصل على الكورسات والشهادات التي تؤهلك للعمل
والصيانة الأكثر شيوعا
لكن التصميم يوجد في بعض الأماكن مثل مركز البحوث او مصنع الطائرات 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed saber 2012 (20 أغسطس 2012)

انا ميكانيكا باور الرمنصوره وكنت بفكر اخد jet engine كمشروع تخرج 
ايه ممكن يساعدني ف كده من كتب او مواقع


----------



## ahmed gaze (20 أغسطس 2012)

انا طالب في هندسه ميكانيكا القواى اريد ان اتخصص في مجال الطيران ......ما الذي يجب علي ان افعله لتحقيق ذلك


----------



## علي الربوعي (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لك على جهدك اخوي .............


----------



## prince el (31 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك استفدت كثيرا من المعلومات حول هذا القسم​


----------



## Mohamed Nazmy (18 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم م/ مصطفى
أنا دلوقتي طالب في ثانوية عامة وكان نفسي اخش كلية هندسة عشان قسم هندسة الفضاء فانا ملا حظ ان حضرتك ما ذكرتش حاجة عن القسم ده ويا ريت لو سمحت تقولي القسم ده متاح لدرجة ايه من حيث المنهج المفترض ليه وسط منهج الطيران ولا هو قسم علوم فضاء ده محدود الاستخدام في كلية هندسة ويا ؤيت بعد اذنك اعرف لو ما كانش ده اقرب قسم لعلم الفضاء يبقى اي هوا القسم الل بيتوسع في المجال ده
وأسف على الاطالة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يقوم قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء بتدريس ما يخص علم الطيران من علوم الفضاء مثل دراسة طبقات الهواء وخصائص الغلاف الجوي والمعلومات التي نحتاجها اثناء طيران الطائرة ف الغلاف الجوي وأيضا دراسة ما يخص مركبات الفضاء من الظروف المحيطة بها والدفع في الفضاء
وإن كنت تقصد علم الفلك فهو يدرس بكلية العلوم ويشمل دراسة طبقات الغلاف الجوي وعلم الكواكب والفضاء الخارجي


----------



## mohamed hamdy uwk (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا بجد ع الموضوع ده انا كان نفسى ادرس هندسه طيران بجد ونفسى لغايه دلوقتى اخشها بس انا عايز اسال هو ايه علاقه مهندس الطيران بانه يشتغل مهندس بترول وان ربنا كاتبلى ودخلت هندسه طيران ان شاء الله لانى فى تالته ثانوى وكنت جايب فى تانيه 97.5% سمعت انى لازم اخد دوره البيزك وهى مكلفه شويه فما هو السعر الحقيقى ليها كمان ايه مجال الشغل يعنى هشتغل فين مثلا مصر للطيران ولا ايه ارجو الرد


----------



## mohamed hamdy uwk (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا بجد ع الموضوع ده انا كان نفسى ادرس هندسه طيران بجد ونفسى لغايه دلوقتى اخشها بس انا عايز اسال هو ايه علاقه مهندس الطيران بانه يشتغل مهندس بترول وان ربنا كاتبلى ودخلت هندسه طيران ان شاء الله لانى فى تالته ثانوى وكنت جايب فى تانيه 97.5% سمعت انى لازم اخد دوره البيزك وهى مكلفه شويه فما هو السعر الحقيقى ليها كمان ايه مجال الشغل يعنى هشتغل فين مثلا مصر للطيران ولا ايه ارجو الرد​


----------



## supersimo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل لكنك ماتطرقت لتخصص الكهروالكترونك في هندسة الطيران وهو تخصص مهم للغاية ارجو ان تحدثنا عنه وجزيت خيرا وافيا


----------



## eng.karaar (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور اساتاذ على هذا المعلومات المفيده


----------



## rami-oun (14 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## emad35 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ConanEdojawa (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek tantawy (20 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جيد


----------



## eng emy_lm (2 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة فى رابعة اتصالات وعاملة مشروع تخرج طيارة بدون قائد وعاملة فيها نظام مراقبة ومستخدمة الكاميرا دىLinkSprite JPEG Color Camera
****** UART Interface
User Manual وحتاجة اعرف ازاى اخليها تصور لايف وكمان اعملها تيست ازاى الاول ةهل فى حد استخدمها ابل كده وفى مشاكل وجهته فيها


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم
اختي المهندسة
لكي تصور الكاميرا لايف لابد من ربطها مع أحد الأجهزة عن طريق البلوتوث او الواي فاي او اي طريقة
لكي ترسل الصورة مباشرة للجهاز
ولكن سأبحث أكثر ف الموضوع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ALWALEEDAW (17 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم.. اشكركم جزيلا عالموضوع
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو المساعدة لو سمحتوا لم يبقى شي على التقديم للجامعات !! 
محتار بين aeronautical eng. أو aircraft maintenance eng. اثنينهم بكالوريس لالهامي بالطيران داخل نطاق الغلاف الجوي.. بدرس في امريكا ان شاء الله هي اللي معترف فيها الطيران في السعودية وعددها قليل جدا بعكس ال aerospace eng. ,,جميع استفساراتي اجيبت عليها بس اللي عندي :
* اي واحد تنصحوني فيه اكثر ؟ واي منهما أسهل دراسيا ان شاء الله ؟؟
* اي من هما مطلوب اكثر في السعودية خاصة وفي الخليج عامة ؟ وايهما اعلى اجرا في الوظيفة او كلاهما واحد ؟ لاني حاب اشتغل في اي دولة خليجية مو شرط السعودية.
ارجو الرد على جميع استفساراتي لو سمحتوا واكون لكم من الشاكرييين..


----------



## ALWALEEDAW (20 مارس 2013)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم
> اختي المهندسة
> لكي تصور الكاميرا لايف لابد من ربطها مع أحد الأجهزة عن طريق البلوتوث او الواي فاي او اي طريقة
> لكي ترسل الصورة مباشرة للجهاز
> ولكن سأبحث أكثر ف الموضوع وربنا يوفقك





اهلا اخوي المشرف سامح.. لخبرتك في مجال الطيران ارجو منك مساعدتي فالاجابة على استفساراتي ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 مارس 2013)

Thu, Mar 28, 2013 at 1:46 AM
1:46 AM

Message starred
from shor shor to 1 recipient
[h=3]Re: أرجو المساعدة في اختيار التخصص المناسب[/h]Show Details









السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي المهندس الفاضل
 بنظرة على الوضع الحالي بالدول العربية ستجد أن العرب عموما يهتمون بصيانة الطائرات وليس بتصميمها أو تصنيعها أو دراسة أحوال الغلاف الجوي وهندسة الطيران
ومن ذلك تجد أن المطلوب بسوق العمل هو مهندس صيانة الطائرات في الواقع
 ودراستها أسهل من دراستها أسهل من دراسة هندسة الطيران
وبالطبع لو طلب مهندس التصميم في الدول العربية في يوم ما سيكون أعلى بكثير في الأجر عن مهندس الصيانة ولكن متى سنبدأ هل بدأنا ؟؟ وانا لم أعلم ؟؟
والشيء الأخير هو انك تستطيع دراسة هندسة الطيران والتصميم ثم تحصل على الصيانة من خلال الكورسات ولكن العكس ليس صحيح لأن مهندس تصميم وزنه يتاقل بالذهب لكن ليس في الدول العربية للأسف إلا إذا أفقنا من الغيبوبة فسيكون له شأن كبير
وعموما أنا أعيش بجدة جوالي 0506924449 لو أرد أي معلومة اخرى اتصل بي وسأجيبك بقدر معرفتي​
***aero.eng./sameh abd el-hakm abo-bakr*​aerospace engineering department​
faculty of engineering
cairo university
mobile: +966 506924449
e-mail : [email protected]
facebook:​​*From: ALwaleed AW <[email protected]>​**To: [email protected]​**Sent: Tuesday, March 26, 2013 1:44 AM​**Subject: أرجو المساعدة في اختيار التخصص المناسب​*




Sent from my BlackBerry 10 smartphone.


السلام عليكم أخي سامح..
معك الوليد العبدالواحد من موقع (المهندسون العرب)
احتاج مساعدتك لو سمحت لم يبقى شي على التقديم للجامعات !!
محتار بين aeronautical eng. أو aircraft maintenance eng. اثنينهم بكالوريس لالهامي بالطيران داخل نطاق الغلاف الجوي.. بدرس في امريكا ان شاء الله هي اللي معترف فيها الطيران في السعودية وعددها قليل جدا بعكس ال aerospace eng. ,,جميع استفساراتي اجيبت عليها بس اللي عندي : 
*اي واحد تنصحني فيه اكثر ؟ واي منهما أسهل دراسيا ان شاء الله؟؟
* اي من هما مطلوب اكثر في السعودية خاصة وفي الخليج عامة ؟ وايهما اعلى اجرا في الوظيفة او كلاهما واحد ؟ لاني حاب اشتغل في أي دولة خليجية مو شرط السعودية.
ارجو منك الرد في اسرع وقت ممكن.. فأنت أملي الأخير لخبرتك في مجال الطيران لأني من جد محتار بين التخصصين، ولك مني جزيل الشكر مقدمًا.

​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
يدرس الطلاب في قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء -جامعة القاهرة
aeronautical eng
aerospace engineering
وبعد التخرج لا يستطيع الخريج دخول مجال العمل إلا بعد حصوله على كورسات البيسك والصيانة وخلافه
فهمت قصدي أخ وليد
ولكن لو درس صيانة من البداية لا يستطيع الحصول على كورس تصميم 


​


----------



## doho (7 يونيو 2013)

ممكن رد اذا امكن
انا مقيم بالسعودية واود انا ادرس هندسة طيران بباكستان في جامعة nust فهل دراسة هندسة الطيران لها مستقبل والا لأ وهل الجامعة معتمدة دوليا والا لا وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت اسال في جهتين للرد على هذا السؤال
في وزارة التعليم العالي السعودية هل معتمدة او لا؟؟
وفي شركات الصيانة هل يقبلون مهندسين الطيران من هذة الجامعة


----------



## waseem muslim (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## poru (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## صهيب اسيد (17 يوليو 2014)

_*شكرا على هاذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
*_:20:​


----------



## Metallica_boy (7 أغسطس 2014)

انا مهندس كهرباء خبرة 4 سنين متخرج من هندسة العاشر سنة 2010 عندي خبرة عمل في الالكترونيات و الصيانة و الانتاج اخدت كورس عن التربينات (صيانة وتشغيل)
عايز اغير مجالي الي صيانة في مجال الطائرات فبحثت عن الكورسات في كورس اسمه Basic Avionics & Electrical course الكورس دا من مصر للطيران هو غالي 16 الف كنت عايز اعرف الكورس دا فعلا مهم 
وفي كورس تاني اسمه overhaul courses من مصر للطيران بردة 
ايه الكورسات المهمة في مجال الصيانة غير دول و اماكن الكورسات عير مصر للطيران 
وشكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 أكتوبر 2014)

الكورسين اللي هما البيسك والعمرات مهمة جدا للعمل وللاسف مصر للطيران الوحيدة اللي بتدي البيسك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​.................
​


----------



## Mohammad MM (12 مارس 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا
لكن لو امكن تضع لنا روابط كتب تخصص هندسة الطيران اكون شاكرا جدا لك


----------

